# window, or not ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am rehabing a bedroom. it has 2 windows in it. one window in on the enclosed porch wall. i am replacing all the windows. i am wondering if i should replace this window, a different design window/s. or eliminate the window ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without any pictures or at least a drawing were going to have to guess and ask questions.

If this is an enclosed covered porch there can not be much natural light coming it, not much of a view except for the people looking in, so why not get rid of it. That would give you more avalible wall space for pictures, another dresser ect.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

We have a small master bedroom and took one of the two windows out because you couldn't even find a place to put a headboard without it going across a window. We had to fix the exterior siding & it was still worth it to us. I'd take it out as long as it wasn't going to look ridiculous from the outside.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i didn't take any before pics. the room is demoed now. 

yeah, enclosed porch, not much of a view. but there is a locked door, so nobody could just look in. 

one issue i may have, is how it may look from the outside. 


this is one of those things, that either way it would be ok. i just don't know which way to go.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What type siding is on the outside wall?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

let me get some pics
brb


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

welp. have to wait on the pics. batteries went dead.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, just found this pic, of that room. i am in the doorway. and said window is "just" out of frame on the left side.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

another pic from previous owner.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The inside is the easy part, it's the outside we needed the info and a picture on.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i'm still looking for pics.
here is another PO pic, of the other side of the porch. looks kinda nice, doesn't it.but really, its not that great, needs to be redone. and i plan on finishing out this porch, someday.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, here is the outside pic. not much help, uh. as you can see, this is my 'staging" area.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How do you plan on "finishing" it out?
Removing the window is as simple as removing the window trim inside and out.
Use a sawsall to cut the nails holding it in and slide it out.
Check to see if the wall studs are 3-1/2" wide, old ones will be 4" wide. If there the old type you'll just need to add some 1/2 shims to the new 2X to make it flush on both sides.
In most cases you would make what looks like a picture frame of 2 X 4's that fits in the hole so there's some place to screw the sheetrock to. 
Insulation comes in 16" and 24" wide so if the opening is wider you have to add an extra 2X 4 to attach the new insulation to. 
Now your ready for drywall. 
The other side can be figured out when you decide what the plans are.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joe. "how" to do it is not the issue. window or not, is the issue. but i am thinking i will put in a window. as when that porch is finished, there will be a nice view.

oh. this house is pretty old, could be 100 years or even older. and it, in fact, does have "non dimensional " lumber. 
at its (seemed)age, you would think it would have dimensional lumber. btw, the city does not know how old this house is.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

have the window mostly framed in. i think it will be nice.


----------

